# My First Miscarriage



## MommaSomeday (Nov 29, 2006)

And it came on the day Gideon should have turned six months old. We lost of little Butterball on Easter Sunday. I was out of town at my sister's house. We're all very sad and kinda broken. I feel like nothing but a walking talking negative statistic. Hi, my name is Rachele and I'm the 10% nobody talks about. We miss our little Butterball. I feel miserable. Hopefully, our next little one will be very sticky - I don't know if we can keep doing this and stay sane. We miss our babies.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm so sorry Rachele


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

so so sorry, mama...


----------



## PrayinFor12 (Aug 25, 2007)

I wish you'd been able to keep Butterball. I'm so sorry.


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## lisa_nc (Jul 25, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

I am so, so sorry


----------



## btmama (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh, Rachele! There are no words appropriate for all that pain. I am so sorry!


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

oh no! no no no no no! i am so sorry. this shouldn't happen.







i just read your blog over the weekend. i was so excited for you guys. i am hoping along with you that your next one is sticky as well. you two will be wonderful parents. you both are tired i'm sure, but you are strong.







!!


----------



## LouisianaMomma (Mar 25, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

I am so so sorry....


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

It's not fair. It's just not fair. I wish you peace and healing.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I am so sorry.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh Rachele, I am SO, so, so sorry. *HUGE hugs* sweetheart... XXXXXX


----------



## haleyelianasmom (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm so sorry! Miscarriages suck on their own, let alone on such an anniversary as that. Take care.


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

That is just flat out not fair.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Oh, Rachele, I am so deeply sorry


----------



## MommaSomeday (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks ladies. I guess we're doing okay... just so down right now. I feel like we will never have a tiny baby of our own.


----------



## btmama (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh, Rachele! You will! You will! Why is this part of your journey to get there? It just seems so unfair. But, you will one day have a beautiful healthy little one.







s


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommaSomeday* 
Thanks ladies. I guess we're doing okay... just so down right now. I feel like we will never have a tiny baby of our own.

you will rachele! i promise!!! i truly do.








i second what btmama said. "why is this your journey?"
I have no idea...and it's sad, wrong, f'd up, and incredibly disheartening. but you will be a stronger person and you will be able to love/treat your future child more/better because of the pain it took to get there.


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

i wanted to ask you when gideons dd was....joslyn was supposed to be due on 10-23-08 is that close to gideons? it just seems a lot of us were due in oct 08...jayjay, fireflyforever, me and possibly you off the top of my head.


----------



## MommaSomeday (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes, Gideon's EDD was 10/6/2008. He was born 6 days after, on my grandpa's 80th birthday.


----------



## MiracleMama (Sep 1, 2003)

Oh no Rachelle...I am so so very sorry. I have been away and am just now seeing this....my heart just hurts for you. You all have been through so much and it's just so insanely unfair.
Please know you will be very much in my thoughts. Big hugs to you and your dh too.


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommaSomeday* 
Yes, Gideon's EDD was 10/6/2008. He was born 6 days after, on my grandpa's 80th birthday.









i'm so sorry mama. lean on garrin during this difficult time. you both are sad, i know, but have faith ok?


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

Just like me. miscarriage right after a full term stillborn. it hurts. I am SOO sorry and can understand. I really do feel like you will have more, live cute squirmy and crying babies. although the current time is difficult. very.

huge amount of empathy. a lot.

I would have birthed my miscarriage this week, on Micah's 1st birthday...

huge huge hugs.
Rebecca


----------

